# Thawing then refreezing blastocysts



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hello

I have 6 Day 5 blasts on ice (all pretty good quality - 3 of the 6 hatching), and would like to think that maybe we could be successful in the future with one of them.

They are frozen in two straws of 3. 
Herin lies the problem....I have had two difficult pregnancies, the last resulting in severe early onset pre-eclampsia, and I would prefer to have SET, to give any child the best possible chance of making it into my arms..

If they thaw 3 blasts (one straw) and more than one looked good, could they refreeze the others? Has anyone any experience of this?

Thanks
Hun xx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

BUMP!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I know my clinic said they can refreeze embies, not sure if them being blasts would make it a bit more complicated though......why don't you phone and ask what they can do


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

Jessops ACU do hun.xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

My clinic won't refreeze.

Blastos are quite fragile because they are so advanced and my little single blasto didn't survive the thaw in 2007.  Its definitely a good idea for them to defrost all 3 to ensure that at least one makes it.  You will still have 3 left in the freezer!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

My clinic doesn't refreeze


----------

